# Peak Design Slide strap thoughts ...



## jd7 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have had a Slide strap since Christmas. Even though it's nice in a lot of ways, I'm finding I don't especially like using it. The problem is the strap is still fairly wide and stiff/inflexible quite close to where it connects to the camera. Because of that the strap tends to get in the way of my hand when trying to operate the camera. It's particularly noticeable when shooting in portrait orientation. 

Anyone else finding the same thing?


----------



## jd7 (Mar 14, 2015)

1kind said:


> I have no problems with it. I have the anchors mounted to the top left of the camera and bottom (to a quick release plate).
> 
> You can read my review at http://www.1kindphotography.com/2014/09/review-peak-design-slide-camera-sling-strap.html
> 
> I have pictures near the bottom with the different ways to mount.



Thanks 1Kind. I have had the Slide connected to the top left and top right of my camera - I haven't been using the plate to connect the strap to the bottom of the camera. I will definitely give that a go!

I have to say that even with the Slide connected to the top left and top right of my camera I have been starting to like it more. Not sure whether it's not quite as stiff as it was or I've just gotten used to having it there, but either way I am definitely feeling happier with it. Will see if connecting one end of the Slide to the bottom of the camera is even better though.


----------



## jd7 (Mar 15, 2015)

jd7 said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problems with it. I have the anchors mounted to the top left of the camera and bottom (to a quick release plate).
> ...



Gave the Slide strap a go with one end connected to the camera. Definitely makes it more convenient when shooting with the camera, as the strap is well out of the way of your right hand. That said, my initial reaction is it is certainly not as comfortable for carrying the camera. With one end of the strap connected to the bottom of the camera, the camera basically hangs by your side with the lens pointing downwards - and the side of the camera sticks into you a bit. With the strap connected to each side of the camera, you can slide the camera around so the back of the camera (where the LCD is) sits against your back, which I find more comfortable.

Will keep experimenting.


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone using the Slide with a gripped FF or ID series body and a longer lens (like the 70-200)?

With bigger lenses, like the 24-70 and the 70-200, I prefer that the lens hang down. Using the top left strap lug and the bottom plate (or the bottom wrist lug on some grips) intrigues me.


----------

